# The Forest



## benc63 (Mar 28, 2020)

Deep in the Rain forest, soaring 50 metres to to the canopy, a majestic strangler fig dominates, having overcome its host. Thick vines vie for position as delicate fungi dot the forest floor.
















By day, small skinks patrol the pockets of sunlight that reach the forest floor.







As night falls, delicate geckos emerge to feast. Swarms of insects supply an abundance of prey.










Along the river bank, a strip of defoliated trees extends over 100 metres, displaying the damage from a nomadic colony of Little Red Flying Fox.




numbering in their thousands, they have moved across the river.




The large dominant male Crocodile for this stretch of the river has taken up position directly below the colony and will sit semi submerged for days at a time waiting for an opportunity. The colony roost so close together that they overburden the trees, regularly braking branches and causing large numbers of bats to take flight in confusion. occasionally an unlucky bat will fall in the water and into the waiting jaws of the patient croc.




Tolerated by the dominant male, other smaller crocs inhabit the nearby mangroves.














Within the forest a freshwater stream leads to a series of wetlands where the magpie geese feed.


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 28, 2020)

this is AMAZING!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Shaughan (Mar 30, 2020)

1000% beautiful


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Some nice pics there mate


----------

